# Hughesville, MD - Sadie - Sable F



## Aureal (May 11, 2008)

*Sadie *

*98704 - Sadie is a sable female German Shepherd Dog mix. She is approximately 3 years, 2 months old. She weighs about 60 lbs. She has been spayed. Sadie is a sweet girl who is looking for a place to call her own. Sadie should go to home with older children because of her size and energy level. Sadie is curious of other dogs- she may get along with some but not all.*

*Link to Sadie*

*Tri-County Animal Shelter
*Hughesville, MD 
301-932-1713/18009031992 

Monday thru Friday from 8 am to 4 pm​


----------

